# Seeking direction....



## BIGHORN26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am 31 yrs old and have grown up with god in my life... I gave my life to the lord when I was 13. I can remember it like it was yesterday. The feeling that ran through my body as I prayed for the lord to wash my sins away.. I have always prayed and tried to live my life for the lord but sometimes I find myself lost or goin down the wrong path... It's my hope that you guys can help me to find a way to get back to a personal relationship with the lord so I don't feel like I have a heavy heart... Please guys any help you could offer would be great.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re:*

The obvious: You get to know Him by spending time with him, thru scripture, through prayer, through fellowship with other brothers in Christ, and through serving others.  In short, these scriptures come  to my mind:

Hebrews 4:16
Let us then with confidence draw near to the throne of grace, that we may receive mercy and find grace to help in time of need.

James 4:8
Draw near to God, and he will draw near to you. Cleanse your hands, you sinners, and purify your hearts, you double-minded.

Beyond that, we you begin to really grasp what Christ did for you, becoming nothing, dying miserably, and making full payment for your sin, so the bondage of death and sin is removed from you, isn't it easy to begin to draw near to Him? The hope you have is so wonderful, how can you withhold your love for Him! This truth when it leaves your head and plants itself in you heart will change you from the inside out!

Don't feel like you failed Him or have fallen short. He knows exactly who you are and wants you anyway! Go toward Him and He will come to you!

God bless!


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you formula1!! I am trying hard to be the man god wants. It's just that feeling this overwhelmed with finding my way back to him. I thank you for your words of advice and will start there....thak you so much again...


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 13, 2012)

Prayer from yourself and others as well can and will help plus all that Formula1 said. I'll be praying for you as well. also you can't do anything on your own to live a life that is pleasing to him you have to surrender all to him and then you will be better able to live for him remember your heart is where your treasure is if it is in the world then that is where your heart is if your treasure is in christ then that is where your heart is . It sounds like you have started back to christ on the right foot so keep on keeping on.
Dana


----------



## speedcop (Jun 13, 2012)

Dont you see that he's already working on you. Just the fact that your worried about where you stand with God shows he's tapping you on the shoulder constantly reminding you. The fact that your worried about it shows your heart is trying to give you a u-turn. 

He knows we go through these "phases" sometimes, and our reward is the fact that he never leaves us. How many times have I strayed away and he's never left. Throw yourself prostrate before him, let it all out. Dont hold back. Let your tears wash your face. And I suspect if you do, you'll get that feeling back you had 18 yrs. ago.

I pray he answers your innermost needs.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 13, 2012)

Praying for a closer walk for you and all of us.... We may stumble but we are never forsaken...........


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow guys thanks so much!! I decided to not work today and sat on the front porch with my grandparents just let it all out.... I can't begin to tell you how amazing it feels to have the lord so close to me!! It's been far to long and the feelings inside of me are unexplainable!! I've been a member on this forum for years and for whatever the reason this morning was the first time I visited this particular room.. After reading a few threads I was overcome with the lord pulling at me for something. You guys now the feeling I'm talking about. Thank you guys so very much for the insight and the prayers!


----------



## speedcop (Jun 13, 2012)

Keep comming back and join us.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 14, 2012)

*The gospel "good news"*

Having inner peace with God and Jesus living within you is by simple faith in the blood of Jesus Christ.

Knowing that Jesus is real, that he took upon himself the sin of the world and died in our place for our sins on the cross. 

That he was buried and went to the H-e-l-l we all deserve and left ours sins there to never be seen again and that on the third day he was raised from the dead for our justification.

That he accended to our Father in heaven and with his own blood has obtained eternal redemption for us once and for all.

That he is always at the right hand of God making intercession for us and that we are clothed in his righteousness, not ours for we have none but him.


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good mornig! I just feel the need to keep sharing with you guys the changes taking place in my life. I talked with my wife at dinner last night and told her about the changes I wanted to make in our lives... She was speechless for a minute and then said "you're absolutely right"! I can't explain how good it feels to be on the path back to the lord!! I am filled with a desire and longing to be close to him and be filled with his spirit.. Im so eager to see what doors god is going to own in my life and through his grace and mercy be a changed man!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 14, 2012)

God bless you for your sincere love of the Lord and your desire to be at total peace with Him.  He brings such peace in our lives, it's easy to tell with things aren't just right.
You are an inspiration to all of us.  You are encouraging each of us to seek God more fully in our lives, and we needed it.

God bless you in your journey for Christ.


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Jun 14, 2012)

I keep coming back to you guys! All your words are so encouraging and lift my spirits! I talked to a life long friend this morning and for the first time ever we talked about god and what he wants for us... I could tell he was troubled with things at work and talked with him about just praying about it and letting the lord guide him and that everything would be ok.... You guys have been an inspiration and thank you all for the prayers and advice you've givin but most importantly thank the lord for filling me up with the spirit!!!!


----------

